# Hackberry Rod & Gun



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

VERY PRODUCTIVE WEEK UNTIL THE WIND BLEW IN ON SATURDAY

Catching continued to be very good all through the week and then Friday evening a front came blowing in and Saturday was tough and we cancelled Sunday. Limits of trout and redfish made their way back to the cleaning table most every day. Diving sets of hungry seagulls pretty much showed the way to quick limits of trout. Most of the â€œbird fishâ€ were on the smaller side but soooo much fun to catch. Live shrimp (when itâ€™s available) is the best bait but the East Beast color of the Hackberry Hustler worked really well rigged on light lead head. Some very good catches of solid Redfish and Speckled trout came from behind the weirs early in the week for Captain Mike and his guys. Donâ€™t wait until itâ€™s too late to get in on this early summer action. Call Tanya or Haley toll free at 888.762.3391 and get them to get you hooked up.

Here are a few pictures from last week and you can see them all by clicking here: https://hackberryrodandgun.com/fishing/fishing-gallery/


----------

